# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Missing Database Copy Menu Item

## smr2010

SQL2008 Express:  For some of my DB's, I can access the Copy Database wizard via right-click Tasks. But for the DB I actually need to copy, the "Copy DB" task is missing from the tasks menu.  I can't figure out why.   :Mad:

----------


## rmiao

What's compatibily level of the db?

----------


## smr2010

How do I check compatibility level?

----------


## rmiao

Right click on the db in ssms and open properties, go to options tab. You are better to work with your dba.

----------

